# Spiel mit bester Grafik(2012)



## RA_V_EN (12. Februar 2012)

Hi, 
ich glaube nicht das es so ein Thema schon gibt, also hab ich eins eröffnet:

Ich suche das Spiel mit *momentan* bester Grafik und höchsten Anforderungen, um mein System mal so richtig auszulasten.
Ja, ich weiß dazu gibts ja Benchmarks, aber es ist klar das 3DMark 11 Advanced mein PC zum ruckeln bringt, aber ich möchte mal sehen wie es aussieht wenn ich das mit einem 'normalen' Spiel mache. 

Danke


----------



## Ich 15 (12. Februar 2012)

ARMA 3 fällt mir da spontan ein


----------



## TerrorTomato (12. Februar 2012)

hmm... vllt. BF3, Crysis (1), Starcraft II, Skyrim... Die fallen mir spontan ein. allerdings sind die meisten CPU-Fresser!


----------



## EnergyCross (12. Februar 2012)

TerrorTomato schrieb:


> hmm... vllt. BF3, Crysis (1), Starcraft II, Skyrim... Die fallen mir spontan ein. allerdings sind die meisten CPU-Fresser!


 
bf3, crysis kann ich dir zustimmen. bei sc2 weiß ichs nicht. aber skyrim ist nicht wirklich ein hardwarefresser...


----------



## Micha77 (12. Februar 2012)

Shogun 2 sollte man auch nicht unterschätzen


----------



## Thallassa (12. Februar 2012)

Metro 2033 zerstört alle Systeme...


----------



## RA_V_EN (12. Februar 2012)

cool danke, crysis (1,2,warhead) und sc2 habe ich schon, also werde ich mir wohl bf3 oder skyrim kaufen, danke


----------



## zinki (12. Februar 2012)

Ich 15 schrieb:


> ARMA 3 fällt mir da spontan ein



Ist das schon drausen?

GTA 4 mit ENB Mod!


----------



## Ich 15 (12. Februar 2012)

zinki schrieb:


> Ist das schon drausen?
> GTA 4 mit ENB Mod!


 
nein noch nicht(hab den Text wohl nicht genau gelesen, ich dachte es wird nach den schönsten Spielen gesucht die 2012 erscheinen...)

btw: Arma 2 Man muss nur die Sichtweite auf 10 km stellen um jedes System klein zu bekommen


----------



## Matthy (17. Februar 2012)

Far cry 3 oder halt gta4 mit grafikmod.


----------



## fac3l3ss (17. Februar 2012)

Matthy schrieb:


> Far cry 3 oder halt gta4 mit grafikmod.


 FC3 gibt es noch nicht!?

- Crysis
- Metro 2033


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Robonator (17. Februar 2012)

shogun 2 ist echt übel


----------



## handwurstschlaufe (18. Februar 2012)

ich finde metro 2033 immer noch auf platz 1 was Grafik und anforderung betrifft . wobei crysis 2 plus texturpack auch ganz schön reinhaut.


----------



## daniel05 (18. Februar 2012)

fac3l3ss schrieb:
			
		

> FC3 gibt es noch nicht!?
> 
> - Crysis
> - Metro 2033
> ...



Metro ??? Das ist der größte Grafikschrott ... Was geht los da rein^^


----------



## Flotter Geist (21. Februar 2012)

daniel05 schrieb:


> Metro ??? Das ist der größte Grafikschrott ... Was geht los da rein^^


 

Metro 2033 und Schrott????,dann hab ich aber ein anderes Metro gespielt als du.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (21. Februar 2012)

Vielleicht meint er die Konsolenfassung.


----------



## -Lucky+Devil- (21. Februar 2012)

Ich bin auch für GTA4 mit der Mod vom der ENB Mod: iCHancer 2.0. 
Dazu solltest du noch Downsampling benutzen, neue Texturen und richtig fette CarPacks. Nicht zu vergessen, die Commandline.txt zu erstelllen, um die Schatten und Reflektionen im Spiel höher aufzulösen. Ich selbst zocke GTA4 mit rund 20 FPS und habe noch nicht mal Downsampling mit drin.

Bei BF3 ist die Grafik zwar richtig cool, aber ich schaffe selbst bei Ultra+2xAA+FXAA knapp 50 FPS im Durchschnitt. Fordert also nicht so wirklich die Grafikkarte(n), wenn man das AA nicht gerade sehr hoch einstellt.
(Habe 2xGTX560Ti mit 2 GiB VRAM)

Crysis 1 muss ich mal probieren (mit Mods). Hab's schon lange nicht mehr geladen und Metro 2033 soll ja auch ein Grafikhammer sein.


----------



## MorganMarian (17. Juli 2012)

Furmark, Bf3, Crysis2
Ich hab einen ähnlichen PC 
GPU:Gtx590                                               RAM:Corsair XMS3 16gb 1333 Mhz
CPU:FX8150                                              Laufwerk:LG Blurayschreiber 
Mainboard:Asus Croshair V                           Gehäuse:NZXT Phantom full tower
Festplatte1:Corsair Force GT                        Monitor:LG Flatron E2350
Festplatte2:Hitachi HDs723020BLA642 2TB      Netzteil: Antec 900w
*Woher hast du die WaKü?
*


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (2. August 2012)

Skyrim mit maßen Mods


----------



## BlackNeo (2. August 2012)

Crysis 1 mit den heftigsten Mods, damit zwingt man selbst ein Quad-SLI 4GB Sys locker in die Knie...


----------



## b14ckj4ck (3. August 2012)

Würde eventuell noch *Anno 2070* vorschlagen.
Sonst die hier bereits genannten (meiner Meinung nach va. *Crysis*, *Metro 2033*).
Wenns vor allem die CPU belasten soll würde ich *Shogun 2 *oder *ARMA2 *(max Sichtweite) nehmen.

mfg b14ckj4ck


----------



## Veriquitas (3. August 2012)

Der Titel ist falsch. Wenn er seinen Pc auslasten will sucht er nicht das Spiel mit bester Grafik sondern der besten Technik im Grafikbereich. Gute Grafik ist nicht gleich bedeutend damit das es den Pc an die Grenzen bringt.


----------



## Placebo (17. August 2012)

Ich 15 schrieb:


> btw: Arma 2 Man muss nur die Sichtweite auf 10 km stellen um jedes System klein zu bekommen


Dann zählt aber Amnesia auch (dreht einfach mal die SSAO Samples auf 128)


----------



## 10203040 (17. August 2012)

Es geht um die beste Grafik nicht um ein Spiel das jedes System in die Knie zwingt weil es grottig programmiert wurde oder weil man sehr weit sehen kann oder SSAO oder was auch immer...


----------



## NeRo1987 (27. November 2012)

So ich behaupte jetzt mal Ende 2012 ganz frech: Crysis EINS hat bis jetzt die beste Grafik seit 2007 (mit Mods) 

Klar Spiele wie Crysis 2 oder Stalker, Gears of War sehen auch gut aus, aber vom Realismus Grad, Detailreichtum, Texturen.. Crysis! 

Erbärmlich.. Ich werde mir heute Crysis mal wieder installieren, mit allen verfügbaren Mods.

Welche könnte ihr mir empfehlen?


----------

